# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Crystal Bio: Tell Me About It

## Ajik Raffles

Setelah berulangkali kali melihat iklannya di beberapa Koi Magazine, saya tertarik untuk mengetahui lebih jauh kedahsyatan produk Ogata Koi Dealer ini, yang diposisikan sebagai: _"The Filtering Materials in the 21st Century_". Dari link yang ada: http://www.ogatakoi.com/topics/index.html, sama sekali belum terlihat head to head keunggulan kualitasnya dibandingkan produk yang sudah exist dan proven, selain klaim Easy Maintenance & Cost Effectiveness-nya.

Mungkin ada yang punya source bagaimana kualitas produk ini secara head to head dibandingkan misalnya dengan bacteria house, momotaro koi farm? Let share and discuss   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Faris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Bener Om tenonx ... ogata cuma pak Sugi aja.
Just sharing aja....ijin import nya udah beres....tinggal masuk nya aja...kemungkinan besar masuk di June 08......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

wah semua pada tanya ttg cristal bio, tp nggak ada yg mengerti scr jelas, kl bgt bgmn dong....... siapa yg bisa jelasin kl semua pada tanya ?//

----------


## paimo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Apakah conversinya seperti ini: kapasitas kolam 20 ton = 20 kubik = 20.000 kg. Bila perlunya 10%, maka 10% dari 20.000 kg = 200 kg? 
Berdasarkan info yg beredar, berat media CrystalBio lebih ringan dibandingkan BHM, sehinggga memerlukan space filter yg lebih luas untuk menampung  jumlah berat media yg sama?   ::   ::

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Asyiiikkk....akhir nya dpt jg gratis.....( kelinci percobaan ).....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Stanley

Pak Trisno, nanya lagi donk..
Bagaimana peletakan CB yang paling efektif, apakah lebih efektif dengan model shower atau dengan model rendam? Kalau dari foto kolam di Ogata, kelihatannya pake model shower. Tapi kalau dari foto kolam di Belgia, sepertinya pake chamber? Which one better? Thanks   ::

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Eno TB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Eno TB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_lemes

hanya minta pencerahan dari pemahaman saya pak..

ini diluar soal efektiftas BHvsCBvs bioball lhoo...

tickle filter :
- arus jangan deras deras karena kalo di pake dengan media bioball... air tdk mempunyai waktu untuk bereaksi dengan bakteri yg nempel di bioball .. terlalu cepet lewatnya..
- prinsip trickle adalah membuat lapisan air setipis mungkin di tiap media.. 
- kotoran solid harus disaring dulu dengan prefilter lainnya..
- meningkat kadar oksigen .. maybe tidak setinggi yg sistem air deras kayak di model shower

Shower filter
- kebanyakan di gunakan kalo medianya memakai BH " konotasinya kok jadi Parno ya" nya Momotaro.. Bacteria House maksudnya... 
- pompa yg di gunakan harus tinggi untuk mengejar debit yg lewat di tiap tray... kalo kekecilan nanti jadi trickle doong
- shower dengan BH biasanya tidak melewati prefilter.. jadi kotoran solid akan di kunyah oleh pompa dan di hantam kan ke BH .. kan memakai sistem air deras.. 
- IMHO sistem air deras/ shower sistem tdk efektif kalo di pake dengan media selain BH/CB....
- kalo BH di gunakan tanpa air deras.. maybe solid nya akan berkumpul di tray yg air stagnan " seperti di pojok2 tray or di antara himpitan bacteria house yg kayak lontong itu".. so bakalan clogging..."OOOO' angap saja ini lontong BH dilihat dari samping .. bakalan clogging di himpitan antar O tersebut.. 

nachhh yg belum jelas.. yg disebut air deras itu kayak apa.. apa 20l/detik or 300 l/detik.... batasan filter ini disebut trickle ama shower, batasan debit air nya berapa???... diluar kapasitas kolam lhoo... 

yg saya lihat di forum LN .. kalo kolam tersebut memakai BH .. biasanya mereka memaki dua sistem filter.. a.filter seperti biasa air diambil dari BD ( mekanik>bio>plus pasir,kaldness dll) b. filter BHnya untuk air untuk BHnya memakai pompa tersendiri yg diambilkan dari kolam tapi diambil kolam tengah .. maksudnya Mid water input.. "duchhh jelasin ke indonesia yg susah.. maaf ya...jadi kalo kita ambil dari ketinggian tengah kolam cenderung air akan bersih dari kotoran solid.. lansung di showerkan ke Bh tray nya.. 
tapi tdk semua memakai 2 sistem filter ada juga yg PEDE hanya memakai shower filter saja.. lansung air diambil dari BD..

tolong diluruskan kalo salah ya.. pak Suhu2 Koi...

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_lemes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_lemes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

::   ::   ::  
@Teddy: media sebelum memakai CB adalah BioBall
             mau liat kolam percobaan pak? datang saja ke Caringin   ::   ::  

@ koi_lemes : mau ambil brapa box neh ?   ::   ::   ::  

buat temen2 lain mumpung saya pas baru di Caringin, bila berkenan, ditunggu kedatangannya   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Faris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Gambarnya kekecilan Om, besarin Donk......

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Faris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Faris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

> Nih Daftar.....
> 1. rony andry, 2 box dulu   
> 2. Teddy (orangnya lagi outbound), 3 box
> 3. Ajik, 4 box 
> 4. Next


ayoooo...yang lain nyusul
p'will ?

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Faris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Faris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_lemes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Wuih... udah banyak yang pesan CB biar clear dikit, yang jadi koordinator siapa sih?   ::   ::   Boss Ajik  ::  Boss Karom  ::  , Boss Tenox   ::  or Boss Rony Andry   ::   dan berapa discount yang di peroleh  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Cheers :P  :P

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Ron,
Ikutan d...3 box.
Kapan bisa confirm ?

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Faris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Faris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

> Originally Posted by ronyandry
> 
> Bozz Ajik...
> peserta makin nambah nih dan nambah pertanyaannya     
> ayo..dijawab dunk...
> anekan bantu2 aja      
> 
> 
> Calling Sunter Koi.... Calling Sunter Koi   
> Dilempar aja ron ke om Trisno



Bener Pak, tanyain aja pada yang jual, step step discount berbanding jumlah pembeliannya, jadi yang akan beli juga nggak bingung dapet diskon berapa... Yang koordinir juga bisa tentukan jumlah total pembelian minimum yang terkumpul nanti ...Oke oke ???   ::

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seizetheday2610

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Rekap lagi...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Posisi sementara
1.  rony andry - 2 box
2.  Teddy - 3 box
3.  Ajik - 4 box
4.  koi_lemes - 1 box
5.  Karom - 4 box
6.  William - 3 box
7.  80en - 2 box
8.  Odil-kokoy - 2 box
9.  Wawan - 1 box
10. Seizetheday2610 - 1 box
11. Next.... 

Siapa lagi nih...   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Faris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koiworks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koiworks

> CB saya taruh begitu saja di filter chamber. Bioball di filter itu saya angkat, lalu CB saya masukkan, baru di atasnya saya kasih bioball setengah dari jumlah yang sebelumnya. Tadi malam saya baru pulang --setelah beberapa hari nginap di kantor karena persiapan launching koran saya--, paginya saya lihat ke kolam dan airnya benar-benar cling. Hari ini adalah tepat 7 hari saya memakai CB di filter saya. Beda banget dengan yang sebelumnya. Sebelumnya masih agak keruh, sekarang dasar kolam yang kedalamannya 2 meter kelihatan. Padahal saya baru pakai 1 boks CB untuk kolam saya yang volumenya 40 m3. Jos banget. Besok saya libur, saya akan mengambil gambarnya dan saya posting di Koi-s. Thx.
> 
> Salam,
> 
> Ari Radja


Thanks a lot pak Ari.

Salam.

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Harga Rp 1.187.500 itu dikasih Sunter Koi buat KOI's
Jadi KOI's yang mesti koordinir... Ampun dah...  ::  
Confirm aja via forum ini mau ambil brapa box dan mau dikirim ke mana (alamat lengkap)
Nanti saya PM rekeningnya dan confirm via forum ini kalau dah efektif
Ini sekaligus berlaku buat rekan hobbyst yang lain ya.... 
Pemesanan kolektif ini untuk pengiriman di akhir Agustus 2008 (to be confirmed)

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koiworks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koiworks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Sebelum pakai CB, air kolam saya nggak sejernih itu pak. Padahal, saya baru pakai 1 boks (15 kg) untuk 40 ton kolam. Tks.

Salam,

Ari Radja

----------


## koikoikoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## EOI

Bapak2,

Bisa minta info ke siapa bisa pesan Crystal Bio dengan harga forum?  

Terima kasih

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## EOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koimania

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikoikoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_lemes

udah pasang crystal bio niih.. tapi beli cuman satu kotak   ::   ::  .. ehehh.. saya taruh buat Trickle filter/BS/Shower filter .. nambahin pompa buat gerojok itu shower.. 

hasil yg kerasa... semakin nafsu makan ikan nya.. soal kejernihan air belum.. kolam masih baru belum genap 3 bulan hahahah.

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_lemes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Ada yg punya latest price dan latest stock?? Berhubung yen lagi melonjak lonjak..
> 
> Thanks..


latest price 1,5jt / box (15kg)
stok hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 0816.636.149?   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## susanatod

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Om jadi kesimpulannya kalo CB di install pada BS maka bisa tahan lama bahkan forever yagh?

----------

